# Tank Crush



## Drone_pilot (Dec 1, 2006)

An A1 crushes a Car

[gvideo]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-617037612673882035&q=tank[/gvideo]


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 1, 2006)

lolkilt;


----------

